# Will there be Another Poster as Cool as CoAG?



## neoshredder

To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


----------



## Lenfer

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.









*ME?​*
You and I are finished *Neoshredder* good day. 

:tiphat:​


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


Agree, it also helps me to sleep a lot better at night, too knowing these members are around. I feel content.


----------



## neoshredder

Man I need to stop drinking when I start threads. But CoAG is quite entertaining the say the least. This thread was also made about a week ago and just now being put up. And to be fair, there are many great posters on this site. I could post a bunch of names. This is by far the best classical site on the web.


----------



## Lenfer

I was only joking *Neo*


----------



## Couchie

COAG is OK. Doesn't have his priorities concerning Wagner and Ligeti quite right yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## aleazk

neoshredder said:


> Man I need to stop drinking when I start threads. But CoAG is quite entertaining the say the least. This thread was also made about a week ago and just now being put up. And to be fair, there are many great posters on this site. I could post a bunch of names. This is by far the best classical site on the web.


:lol:, do you really post after a couple of 'cups'?, well, I'm in favour of 'flavored' posts, so I'm not going to say anything.


----------



## Sid James

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


Well thanks for the compliment.

I do also pay tribute to CoAg and our younger members. When I was their age, I was listening to classical, but they are listening to far more 'advanced' things than I was then. Ligeti for one, Schnittke for another, and even operas which I still struggle with personally speaking.

Its a sign of maturity I think, and I also like the vibe of this forum. It has its days, we all have our days and variable 'moods' (well I do) but I think on the whole this place is eclectic in member's interests and really a great forum.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> Man I need to stop drinking when I start threads. But CoAG is quite entertaining the say the least. This thread was also made about a week ago and just now being put up. And to be fair, there are many great posters on this site. I could post a bunch of names. This is by far the best classical site on the web.


Bit starry were we? I was on another forum (nothing to do with classical music) and a few people would post whilst they had drunken a bit too much. It was quite funny and embarrassing to read.


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> Bit starry were we? I was on another forum (nothing to do with classical music) and a few people would post whilst they had drunken a bit too much. It was quite funny and embarrassing to read.


Of course...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Bit starry were we? I was on another forum (nothing to do with classical music) and a few people would post whilst they had drunken a bit too much. It was quite funny and embarrassing to read.


Hiiiii helloooo hhow are you wanna drink? *hic* drrink? Here 'ave a *hic* some lovelllllly *hic* Baileys yoouuu look *hic* you look gorgeous to-*hic* to-*hic* tonight.  Haaaaa


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hiiiii helloooo hhow are you wanna drink? *hic* drrink? Here 'ave a *hic* some lovelllllly *hic* Baileys yoouuu look *hic* you look gorgeous to-*hic* to-*hic* tonight.  Haaaaa


My only reply: Mmmmm, baileys...  (Took a sip of it once... Yummy)

Oh, and it sounds like you've already had too much. :lol:


----------



## Ukko

COAG is often cool, because his body remains at approximately room temperature.


:devil:


----------



## kv466

I think the coolest poster is right above me ^. Up there.


----------



## Taneyev

Hilltroll72 said:


> COAG is often cool, because his body remains at approximately room temperature
> 
> Yes, but his mind is always feverish.


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


So you REALLY like him do you??


----------



## Ukko

Odnoposoff said:


> Hilltroll72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> COAG is often cool, because his body remains at approximately room temperature
> 
> Yes, but his mind is always feverish.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks that way; but then, he's at a feverish age. A cauldron of chemicals, and he probably does nothing to ameliorate their effects - like splitting firewood.
Click to expand...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

COAG is cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Vesteralen

And, given his age, let's hope he's not pickled.


----------



## Sid James

Huilunsoittaja said:


> COAG is cool as a cucumber.


CCC? Cool, Calm and Collected?...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> CCC? Cool, Calm and Collected?...


That describes me well.


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> CCC? Cool, Calm and Collected?...


Cool, calm and calculating did you say ?


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That describes me well.


Well that's not good enough. You gotta have storm and stress in your life so your compositions can be angsty and high octane. Like Mahler...or Ligeti on steroids.



moody said:


> Cool, calm and calculating did you say ?


Well he has to calculate the serial technique to get those perfectly symmetrical tone rows. So yes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> Well he has to calculate the serial technique to get those perfectly symmetrical tone rows. So yes.


Serialism is _old_


----------



## Crudblud

It's also dull as dishwater to work with. To think I spent all that time making some ridiculous number of matrices, and all for naught!

The only time I actually used it in a piece, I only used the first prime, inverse, retrograde etc. lines, not realising until later that I had done it wrong. At least it turned out reasonably well.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> It's also dull as dishwater to work with. To think I spent all that time making some ridiculous number of matrices, and all for naught!
> 
> The only time I actually used it in a piece, I only used the first prime, inverse, retrograde etc. lines, not realising until later that I had done it wrong. At least it turned out reasonably well.


I'm in the primitive stages of serialism :lol:, so far, the only thing that I have used is the twelve tone technique in one of my pieces, I'm not very interested in the 'serialization' of other musical aspects (i.e., integral serialism), and I have used the twelve tone technique in one instrument, while the others play in free atonalism, so I suppose that what I have done is not really serial at all.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Serialism is _old_


...& Schoenberg was bald.

But seriously its not as old as the wigs (my new 'punching bag' obsession on this forum, Wagner got a bit cliche).

& also cooler...well if used not too rigorously...listen to the 12-note (well, partially that?) 'Cool Fugue' in Bernstein's West Side Story.






...or is it too 'lowbrow?'


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

West Side Story is never lowbrow.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> West Side Story is never lowbrow.


Agreed, & good attitude. Now all you need to do to be 'cooler' is have an icy pole...if you where over 18 I'd shout you a beer! A cold (COOL!) one of course, as is tradition in down under, we're not in pommyland.


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> But seriously its not as old as the wigs (my new 'punching bag' obsession on this forum, Wagner got a bit cliche).


Berets > Wigs


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Berets > Wigs


Top hats > Berets > Wigs


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> Berets > Wigs


Yes, if you mean Mr. Igor Stravinsky.


----------



## Lenfer

Sid James said:


> Yes, if you mean Mr. Igor Stravinsky.











​


----------



## Sid James

^^Loved Audrey! Esp. in "Charade" filmed with Cary Grant in grey 'Paree.' Walter Matthau was in that too I think. Great memories but I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Lenfer

Sid James said:


> ^^Loved Audrey! Esp. in "Charade" filmed with Cary Grant in grey 'Paree.' Walter Matthau was in that too I think. Great memories but I haven't seen it in ages.


It was released on *Blu-ray* this year well worth a re-watching.


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> Agreed, & good attitude. Now all you need to do to be 'cooler' is have an icy pole...if you where over 18 I'd shout you a beer! A cold (COOL!) one of course, as is tradition in down under, we're not in pommyland.


You are out of date, beer that should be cool has been here since the 60's for heavens sake 1


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> Yes, if you mean Mr. Igor Stravinsky.


I most certainly don't.










Also, Katharine Hepburn > Audrey Hepburn


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Another good thing: Audrey Hepburn doesn't have a neckbeard. Wagner does.


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> I'm in the primitive stages of serialism :lol:, so far, the only thing that I have used is the twelve tone technique in one of my pieces, I'm not very interested in the 'serialization' of other musical aspects (i.e., integral serialism), and I have used the twelve tone technique in one instrument, while the others play in free atonalism, so I suppose that what I have done is not really serial at all.


You could probably use a 12 tone matrix to create a sort of hyper extended key-less ground bass or something.


----------



## Guest

Sid James said:


> in grey 'Paree.'


'Grey' ? A typo? Or some obscure Aussie-sourced in-joke?


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> ...
> 
> Also, Katharine Hepburn > Audrey Hepburn


Audrey was way HOTTER. I might not have taste in music, but I do have taste in women.



moody said:


> You are out of date, beer that should be cool has been here since the 60's for heavens sake 1


Well yeah, it was kind of a joke, a very old joke at that. We take any chance to have a dig at you guys. But its all good natured, your queen is still (technically) our queen! We are united in QEII at least.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ An old woman in a big house and massive garden unites two entirely different countries.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sid James said:


> Audrey was way HOTTER. I might not have taste in music, but I do have taste in women.
> 
> Well yeah, it was kind of a joke, a very old joke at that. We take any chance to have a dig at you guys. But its all good natured, your queen is still (technically) our queen! We are united in QEII at least.


Sid, sorry to lurch off-topic but what is your view of the suggestion by (many?) Aussies that the Union Flag is removed from the canton? If it was removed I think the Aussie coat of arms on a white background would look good in its place or maybe just left plain blue. If the whole flag was redesigned could you identity with a yellow and green one?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

elgars ghost said:


> Sid, sorry to lurch off-topic but what is your view of the suggestion by (many?) Aussies that the Union Flag is removed from the canton? If it was removed I think the Aussie coat of arms on a white background would look good in its place or maybe just left plain blue. If the whole flag was redesigned could you identity with a yellow and green one?


A yellow and green one would be horrible. I prefer one mainly in red with a dash of yellow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A yellow and green one would be horrible. I prefer one mainly in red with a dash of yellow.


Are you an Aussie, then? I have no idea of your nationality but I sometimes thought Belgian because of your reference to Brueghel under your avatar.


----------



## aleazk

elgars ghost said:


> Are you an Aussie, then? I have no idea of your nationality but I sometimes thought Belgian because of your reference to Brueghel under your avatar.


Breughelland is the (fantasy) village where Ligeti's opera 'Le grand Macabre' takes place.


----------



## elgar's ghost

aleazk said:


> Breughelland is the (fantasy) village where Ligeti's opera 'Le grand Macabre' takes place.


I know, but it would be an appropriate coincidence if CoAG was actually Belgian!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

elgars ghost said:


> I know, but it would be an appropriate coincidence if CoAG was actually Belgian!


I have never been to Belgium in my life. I have never left Australia in my life. In fact I have never ventured far away from the eastern coast of Australia.


----------



## Sid James

elgars ghost said:


> Sid, sorry to lurch off-topic but what is your view of the suggestion by (many?) Aussies that the Union Flag is removed from the canton? If it was removed I think the Aussie coat of arms on a white background would look good in its place or maybe just left plain blue. If the whole flag was redesigned could you identity with a yellow and green one?


I don't mind the one as it is, but of course many people confuse it with New Zealand's which is similar.

But I quite like the boxing kangaroo - Aussie America's cup flag - seriously but of course some people may think it tacky, 'cheap' or commercial or whatever. But I like it.
http://www.nma.gov.au/__data/assets/image/0005/225392/Boxing-kangaroo_w480.jpg


----------



## elgar's ghost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never been to Belgium in my life. I have never left Australia in my life. In fact I have never ventured far away from the eastern coast of Australia.


Well, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> Are you an Aussie, then? I have no idea of your nationality but I sometimes thought Belgian because of your reference to Brueghel under your avatar.


You can tell he's an Aussie because he exhibits all the brashness they ae supposed to have. Whiile on the other hand Sid and Lisztian don't.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never been to Belgium in my life. I have never left Australia in my life. In fact I have never ventured far away from the eastern coast of Australia.


Well for heavens sake I would never have guessed that !


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ An old woman in a big house and massive garden unites two entirely different countries.


One day, God willing ,you will learn to have some respect for something, somewhere.


----------



## Crudblud

^I'd rather he didn't learn to have respect for something as patently bonkers as royalty.


----------



## Vesteralen

Speaking of cool posters, where's Science?


----------



## Lenfer

Vesteralen said:


> Speaking of cool posters, where's Science?


*Science* is still around I've seen him online a few times. Perhaps he's just busy at the moment?


----------



## science

Vesteralen said:


> Speaking of cool posters, where's Science?





Lenfer said:


> *Science* is still around I've seen him online a few times. Perhaps he's just busy at the moment?


Thanks, guys. Very nice of both of you!

I just took a self-imposed break to cool off. Some things were getting to me. I feel better now.


----------



## Vesteralen

science said:


> Thanks, guys. Very nice of both of you!
> 
> I just took a self-imposed break to cool off. Some things were getting to me. I feel better now.


Yay! We've missed you.


----------



## Ukko

science said:


> Thanks, guys. Very nice of both of you!
> 
> I just took a self-imposed break to cool off. Some things were getting to me. I feel better now.


Good. BTW anytime I annoy you, please send me an informative PM. I am aware that my social skills are somewhat less than perfect.

[Hey the invite extends to everybody - even the whippersnappers.]


----------



## Lenfer

Hilltroll72 said:


> Good. BTW anytime I annoy you, please send me an informative PM. I am aware that my social skills are somewhat less than perfect.
> 
> [Hey the invite extends to everybody - even the whippersnappers.]


Don't change *Hilly* your fabulous!


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> ^I'd rather he didn't learn to have respect for something as patently bonkers as royalty.


Well some of us do repect the Royal Family which is vastly superior to what goes in most countries, i trust we don't need to fall out over our respective opinions.
COAG on the other hand couldn't even vote on the subject of whether to retain them as far as Australia is concerned.


----------



## Ukko

Lenfer said:


> Don't change *Hilly* your fabulous!


Jeez, I certainly hope not; that would indicate a serious slippage in standards.

I wish to point out, mainly for _@moody_'s benefit, that _@COAG_, clearly possessing more 'raw' intelligence than I have, will (barring the unforeseeable) only improve for another 15 years or so. At that time _@moody_ and I, should we remain 'untransfigured', will be in daily danger of drowning in our breakfast porridge.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Jeez, I certainly hope not; that would indicate a serious slippage in standards.
> 
> I wish to point out, mainly for _@moody_'s benefit, that _@COAG_, clearly possessing more 'raw' intelligence than I have, will (barring the unforeseeable) only improve for another 15 years or so. At that time _@moody_ and I, should we remain 'untransfigured', will be in daily danger of drowning in our breakfast porridge.


I will be floating face down and dead in my porridge by then !


----------



## Cnote11

Well thanks, neoshredder! 

DOWN WITH THE QUEEN!


----------



## neoshredder

Dang hardly see him around anymore.  The Summer had to end I guess. I will play Vivaldii's Summer in memory.  Alright this is going overboard now.


----------



## Couchie

Don't worry, Couchie will be here forever.


----------



## PetrB

Every adult group needs at least one slightly precocious, loud, vulgar, self-centered, attention demanding child or adolescent, or things get boring. That adult group is also the best environment for that child, because it is there they will get community rearing without the likely possibility of their age peers smashing in their face.

A youngster like that is likely, like the music of Beethoven -- drama queen that he was and still is -- to first catch and hold the attention and affections of the young.... Like attracts like.

If any of the more senior generations here cannot honestly remember what being COAG's age was like, that explains their inability to cut him some slack, and also demonstrates selective memory at its finest


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I'm sure the precocious, loud, vulgar, self-centered, attention demanding adolescent will be back in full swing in the holidays. :lol:


----------



## moody

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'm sure the precocious, loud, vulgar, self-centered, attention demanding adolescent will be back in full swing in the holidays. :lol:


You can't imagine the thrill of anticipation I have for that,but I think it will happen more quickly than you suggest.


----------



## jani

Don't worry guys i have exchanged some PM's with him this week! He is not entirely dead! His spirit and influence will always be here !
A fine example of it are the " well your opinion is* WRONG*" posts!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

jani said:


> Don't worry guys i have exchanged some PM's with him this week! He is not entirely dead! His spirit and influence will always be here !
> A fine example of it are the " well your opinion is* WRONG*" posts!


Your "wrong" is *WRONG.*

ut: _That_ is the correct wrong.


----------



## millionrainbows

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, I probably see this board as just another classical board. Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


I agree about Sid James and old geezers.

Hey Shid, yer my ol' buddy aintcha? hic!


----------



## millionrainbows

Sid James said:


> ^^Loved Audrey! Esp. in "Charade" filmed with Cary Grant in grey 'Paree.' Walter Matthau was in that too I think. Great memories but I haven't seen it in ages.


Really, Sid, I liked you better when I thought you were Mae West.


----------



## Mephistopheles

You mean I've been here a few weeks and nobody loves me yet? And I haven't even damned any of you to hell! Ingrates.


----------



## jani

Mephistopheles said:


> You mean I've been here a few weeks and nobody loves me yet? And I haven't even damned any of you to hell! Ingrates.


Don't worry she can love you. 








Those who don't understand the joke, watch this video.




She is also a internet meme Called overly attached girlfriend.


----------



## neoshredder

If CoAG was passing the Coolness torch, it would go to Jani.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> If CoAG was passing the Coolness torch, it would go to Jani.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'm sure the precocious, loud, vulgar, self-centered, attention demanding adolescent will be back in full swing in the holidays. :lol:


Well it's the school holidays now for two weeks.

TC, I'm home!!!


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> It's also dull as dishwater to work with. To think I spent all that time making some ridiculous number of matrices, and all for naught!
> 
> The only time I actually used it in a piece, I only used the first prime, inverse, retrograde etc. lines, not realising until later that I had done it wrong. At least it turned out reasonably well.


That's the Webern way, its the 'strict' way. Schoenberg's more intuitive approach is the way to go if you must.


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> If CoAG was passing the Coolness torch, it would go to Jani.


They do have a lot in common,but I'm not sure it's coolness.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> That's the Webern way, its the 'strict' way. Schoenberg's more intuitive approach is the way to go if you must.


Webern was a more patient man than I. I also think my problem was that I was trying to be too complicated right out of the bat by giving each instrument its own matrix, running before I could walk or even crawl.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> They do have a lot in common,but I'm not sure it's coolness.


There are some easily discernible differences above the neck.


----------



## jani

moody said:


> They do have a lot in common,but I'm not sure it's coolness.


You seem to be bothered about my posts.
Do yourself a favor and find the ignore user/ignore list and put my name on it.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Also a good choice. Are you saying you only like Jani for his looks? :lol:


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> You seem to be bothered about my posts.
> Do yourself a favor and find the ignore user/ignore list and put my name on it.


I gather that there are sub rosa issues that only self-restraint can ameliorate.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> I gather that there are sub rosa issues that only self-restraint can ameliorate.


No, there aren't.


----------



## neoshredder

"Hilltroll72 and Crudblud like this."
*shakes head*


----------



## Crudblud

neoshredder said:


> "Hilltroll72 and Crudblud like this."
> *shakes head*


I just enjoy watching you lot bicker with each other. Fine entertainment.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> You seem to be bothered about my posts.
> Do yourself a favor and find the ignore user/ignore list and put my name on it.


I do believe I was answering a post by Neoshredder.
Have I answered some of your posts,I really can't remember.
I would never be bothered by sensible,well put together posts .


----------



## jani

moody said:


> I do believe I was answering a post by Neoshredder.
> Have I answered some of your posts,I really can't remember.
> I would never be bothered by sensible,well put together posts .


Yes, on other threads.
Your replay for Neoshredder had a negative flavor against me so that was the reason for my replay.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> Yes, on other threads.
> Your replay for Neoshredder had a negative flavor against me so that was the reason for my replay.


Reply, not replay.

Please continue.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> Reply, not replay.
> 
> Please continue.


Its moodys turn now.


----------



## moody

jani said:


> Its moodys turn now.


It's pointless and will bore everyone I'm sure. Do concentrate on music, that's what it's all about!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> It's pointless and will bore everyone I'm sure. Do concentrate on music, that's what it's all about!


Music? I like Beethoven and stuff, yeah.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Crudblud said:


> Please continue.


Please don't.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Also a good choice. Are you saying you only like Jani for his looks? :lol:


No replay so the answer is obviously yes.


----------



## Taneyev

Love is in the air.


----------



## jani

Odnoposoff said:


> Love is in the air.


What?:lol:


----------



## Taneyev

I mean is amazing how you love each other.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Also a good choice. Are you saying you only like Jani for his looks? :lol:


That's how I roll.


----------



## neoshredder

This forum hasn't been the same since CoAG left.


----------



## moody

neoshredder said:


> This forum hasn't been the same since CoAG left.


You are certainly right about that!!


----------



## neoshredder

Gone again? Wish someone would step up their game and be controversial without being disliked (or only a few dislikes)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jani said:


> What?:lol:


----------



## neoshredder

I miss CoAG. I had a feeling he was losing interest in the forums. Sad times when he have to beg him to post more often.


----------



## millionrainbows

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hiiiii helloooo hhow are you wanna drink? *hic* drrink? Here 'ave a *hic* some lovelllllly *hic* Baileys yoouuu look *hic* you look gorgeous to-*hic* to-*hic* tonight.  Haaaaa





millionrainbows said:


> HUUUAAALLLLPPHHHH!!....(splat! splash!)...uhhhhhhhhhh...


Sorry about your new tennis shoes, dude...rrrrpphh....


----------



## moody

millionrainbows said:


> Sorry about your new tennis shoes, dude...rrrrpphh....


I didn't see that one--no there will certainly never be another poster of Coagulated's standard--with luck !


----------



## clavichorder

Wow, now I have just noticed that he really has been gone quite a long time.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> Wow, now I have just noticed that he really has been gone quite a long time.


School stuff,exams ,etc. maybe his parents have clamped down at last.


----------



## kv466

To me, Coag is a cool cat but it is the entire list of members from a-z that make me come on. From my buddy ^^ right here above me to the poster I've only read maybe three things from yet I thought were insightful. My vote for coolest poster was a certain vampire pig named Polednice.


----------



## moody

kv466 said:


> To me, Coag is a cool cat but it is the entire list of members from a-z that make me come on. From my buddy ^^ right here above me to the poster I've only read maybe three things from yet I thought were insightful. My vote for coolest poster was a certain vampire pig named Polednice.


But he's still with us !


----------



## millionrainbows

> I've got a poster of him & Bobby Sherman on my bedroom wall. ~giggle!~


.............


----------



## kv466

moody said:


> But he's still with us !


Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## clavichorder

nevermind..........


----------



## aleazk

What happened to coag?.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> What happened to coag?.


I had him taken away to perdition.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ah, thought Moody would be involved!


----------



## aleazk

moody said:


> I had him taken away to perdition.


Oh, no, poor coag, .


----------



## neoshredder

He was cool. But now he is gone.


----------



## Pugg

neoshredder said:


> He was cool. But now he is gone.


He's retired, I believe due trough illness.


----------



## Art Rock

Pugg said:


> He's retired, I believe due trough illness.


COAG got himself banned.

Moody unfortunately passed away (IIRC, I'm pretty sure that's what the (Ret) refers to).


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> COAG got himself banned.
> 
> Moody unfortunately passed away (IIRC, I'm pretty sure that's what the (Ret) refers to).


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hpowders

neoshredder said:


> To me, he is a big reason why I post here. Without his activity, *I probably see this board as just **another classical board.* Sid James and Cnote11 also are quite important.


 Sorry Talk Classical disappoints you as just another classical board without distinction.

Fortunately, there are many other forums in which to post that you may find more to your liking.

One of the nice things about Talk Classical is none of us has signed a binding contract forcing us to post here for any pre-determined length of time. Any of us can leave at any time, if we choose to, if not satisfied with the product offered.


----------



## Krummhorn

Art Rock said:


> (IIRC, I'm pretty sure that's what the (Ret) refers to).


You are correct with that assumption.


----------



## neoshredder

hpowders said:


> Sorry Talk Classical disappoints you as just another classical board without distinction.
> 
> Fortunately, there are many other forums in which to post that you may find more to your liking.
> 
> One of the nice things about Talk Classical is none of us has signed a binding contract forcing us to post here for any pre-determined length of time. Any of us can leave at any time, if we choose to, if not satisfied with the product offered.


I was drunk and kidding around. I mentioned many other great posters after that. But you had to pick that post to quote. Lol


----------



## arpeggio

Not really. He is still very active at another site.


----------



## Pugg

arpeggio said:


> Not really. He is still very active at another site.


I assume your are talking about COAG ?


----------



## Blancrocher

neoshredder said:


> I was drunk and kidding around.


Fwiw, I usually only post in Stupid Thread Ideas and Latest Purchases after imbibing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> Fwiw, I usually only post in Stupid Thread Ideas and Latest Purchases after imbibing.


+1, blanc. I also like to read (but not post in) the Wagner threads when slightly blotto.


----------



## arpeggio

Pugg said:


> I assume your are talking about COAG ?


Yes..............


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Is Moody alright? He really...?


----------



## Krummhorn

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Is Moody alright? He really...?


Sadly, Moody passed on earlier this year.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Krummhorn said:


> Sadly, Moody passed on earlier this year.


Oh my goodness
I'm sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Oh my goodness
> I'm sorry to hear about that.


see post 121 from Art Rock


----------



## Guest

neoshredder said:


> He was cool. But now he is gone.


Poor coag! I'm sure one day he will come back.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> Poor coag! I'm sure one day he will come back.


Yeah, I'm sure he will be back one day........................


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he will be back one day........................


I've putting $15 on a Thursday. What are the odds for the other days?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jms said:


> I've putting $15 on a Thursday. What are the odds for the other days?


I'll put $20 on a Friday, with an each way bet on the Thursday.............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

He'll be quite surprised to find the _shrine _we've set up for him here.


----------



## Pugg

jms said:


> Poor coag! I'm sure one day he will come back.


I am sure he's not.


----------



## Guest

Huilunsoittaja said:


> He'll be quite surprised to find the _shrine _we've set up for him here.


He'd be especially pleased if it included a shirime.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

jms said:


> He'd be especially pleased if it included a shirime.


Japanophile, is he, jms?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TurnaboutVox said:


> Japanophile, is he, jms?


Yes, but only on Thursdays- how did you guess that lol


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Japanophile, is he, jms?


I think 'weeaboo' would be slightly more accurate.


----------

